# Private Investigators and Security Guards Act



## Kal (3 Jan 2007)

Does anyone have any news as to when the 'new' amendment will come into effect?  

The threads mentioning this act were all at least six months old.


----------



## JSR OP (3 Jan 2007)

What is the "new" ammendment?

Here is the history for the Act.

http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/dblaws/Tables/Public%20Statutes%20Annotations/T90p25.htm

The last ammendment came into effect 22 Jun 06.


----------



## Kal (3 Jan 2007)

I'm referring to the Private Investigators and Security Guards Act that was mentioned in the 'CS and batons for private security?' thread.  This act made specific security training and licensing mandatory for all security personnel, as I understand.  

I'm not that familiar with the specifics of this act, but I'm curious to know when these measures are to take effect and be enforced.


----------



## JSR OP (5 Jan 2007)

Here is the new Act:
http://www.ontla.on.ca/documents/Bills/38_Parliament/session2/b159ra_e.htm

Here is the latest update on the act: (jun 06)
http://www.mcscs.jus.gov.on.ca/english/police_serv/PISG/PSIGA_Update_Letter.pdf

I didn't see anything in it about carrying batons and the such...  It could be in a regulation though.  Sorry, don't have time to look that up.  The wife wants me off the computer...


----------



## Kal (9 Jan 2007)

The second paragraph on the first page of the second link contained the answer I was looking for.  "...not anticipated to come into force until 2007."  This is referring to the 2006 update to the PSISA.

Thanks JSR OP


----------



## JSR OP (10 Jan 2007)

Any time!


----------

